# Sports Entertainment Forum--Renamed and Moved.



## arnisador

Based on a member's suggestion, we have renamed the Sports Entertainment forum to more accurately reflect its purpose. We have also moved it:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=26

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

